# And so it begins again...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks the oil-rich Billionaires are bringing their horribly disfigured cars with them again.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Summers here then.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

That's just so wrong!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

They ought to be flogged


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh my that is so tastless it defies words.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mmmmmm sexy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Mmmmmm sexy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


When's your car going in for a respray Paul :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Rancid and probably knocked at least £20k of its resale value :-(


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> probably knocked at least £20k of its resale value :-(


I'm sure the multi-billion pound owner is worried about that... :roll:


----------



## Jay13 (Jul 25, 2011)

You'd never lose it in a car park though, wouldya! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

crazyjay said:


> You'd never lose it in a car park though, wouldya! :lol:


Unfortunately not 

Charlie


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Apparently the council is (literally) clamping down on them this year.

While the fines probably won't bother them, the fact that a lot of cars have already been impounded probably will.

I've hardly seen any this year.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

i saw the same on kell, and also a phantom drophead on 24" rims along with 2 maybach coupes. yes coupes, maybach themselves dont even make them, its a custom jobby.

I've seen alot more maybachs this year, maybe they are the new in thing... (also so a koenigsegg trying to get a veyron to have a little race)

i have some pics on my phone, will upload a little later


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Rancid and probably knocked at least £20k of its resale value :-(


It's a wrap?

Not a wrap, and I only saw a camera phone image (from mate who works for RR), is one of the first Aston Martin 177 delivered - in pale salmon pink  . And yes, the owner (big in valves for oil industry) truly does not give a toss about residuals.


----------

